# How hard is it to dreat a comic?



## Sneakers (Jul 2, 2010)

*pardon the typo in the title...now I cannot recall what I was trying to type...I think the word was draw*

I just get and have random ideas that I had for some characters of mine, but I never drew anything in comic form, and I been trying to interpret the thoughts onto test with no way to decide on how it starts. I written a short story on a separate series of characters, the beginning part, but stopped and never got around to continuing and it was my game idea story.

Thing is, I get all these ideas, and will string them together, but thinking on trying to process them onto comic form it breaks apart on me. :/

My one dream is to get my stories heard somehow, but my writing still are rusty, but my mental writing is getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Amocin (Jul 2, 2010)

While I am no expert on the subject, I do try to draw comics myself, and know in what areas I lack.

I think, at least from what I am reading, that you are not asking so much how to draw a comic as far as art wise, but to make a good story into a comic yes?

Honestly I think you need several things.

- Characters who will develop throughout the story. To write this I think it helps to write how they start out as far as their personality goes, and how you want that personality to end up by the end. Then write out all the middle points that will lead to that eventual end type.
- Characters people can relate to. Be it somebody they hate, like that preppy girl in high school who made it a point to tell you she looks better then you.. Or that the best friend, who is loyal and trustworthy... but may have a moment of doubt every now and again.
- Story. Like a character, i hear some write out the beginning parts of the story, then a bit of the middle, and then finally the end. They fill in the blanks as they go.
- View other good comics to get an idea of what is well received. Often these comics are good for a reason.. Find the reason, and try to capture the same thing in your story. Like if they have eye popping awesome panels, try to produce the same level. Do not outright copy, but let them be your inspiration.

Now I am not an expert at writing comics. But I think that may help.


----------



## Rook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been attempting this too, and I have to say it's pretty damn difficult, I haven't succeeded myself yet in producing anything worth posting online. xD

... but you can do anything if you put you're mind to it, especially art wise. I'd say you need a complete story line, know exactly what happens, then after that write a script, and then draw a sketch lay out.

After that I'd say get down to the details an inking. I also think you should know exactly what the characters look like and how they act (so character sheets would be an excellent idea).

This might be helpful, it was to me ^^:

http://www.drawfurry.com/?p=43

Good luck OP!


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting...well, I draw my characters, and one bloack is able to draw in comic form, and to translate my story into a storyboard to put into comic form.  I wanted to do a anime inspired graphic comic.

I can write to a degree, and there are times, I will be listening to music, and thinking up new characters and thinking up stories, and how they fit it, and start adding to the long story, filling part in various spots in the storyline. I wanted to state with an mysterious intro, with a flashback, and leading into it's first story arc. I have some story arcs I have been working on, and trying to organize them, and deciding who goes where, and what role they play and how important of a role they are. I visualize various sequences and variations of those sequences, and trying to ponder which route would be best to go for the characters.Also, I don't know how to storyboard that well, to get that right look.

I know one thing I could use, would be a partner of sort, but not sure in what area...I don't want to feel they have to draw everything, even if they would make it look better then I could, but help with the story, and organizing everything and help keep track of things in case I cause a error. I'm just not organized enough to do it myself, and that's my weakness...I can draw my characters, and think up the stories for them, and can make up scenarios...but I tend to go brain dead when I try to articulate it onto a text file at times.

Do you understand what I mean? I don't know what to ask for, but would love to make my one character's story come true for people to hopefully enjoy.

Thank you kindly for your input, is much appreciated.


----------



## Dsurion (Jul 3, 2010)

I had the idea for my comic a long time ago, tried to start, but each page took so long that i only finished the first one.
Then, after some time, i decided that i should get back to it. I didnt had all the script (it still have some holes here and there), i had mostly the main plot, but i started anyway.

When i have free time (before classes, while watching tv, or anything) i try to sketch future panels (very very rought sketches, just to see poses, composition and dialogue). That help a lot, as you wont have to think of that while drawing (and avoid doing something that you wont like later). Or just do all the storyboard-rough sketches of the entire comic, and then start working on it (this is the best way, as you can see how each page works with the others).

To me it was mostly a way to tell my story, and practice. Dont worry about art quality, that will get better as you draw more and more.


Not sure if i said anything useful (and i'm not good at describing things in english >_>).
Anyway if you still have any question i'll try to help.
(there's a link to my comic in my signature)


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess I get frustrated, because I have ADHD, and when think of ideas, and a vast amount of it, I think about writing it, but can't sit down to write it, because other thoughts for other things like picture ideas or trivial things come to mind. Plus not knowing how to start.

Also, I don't know how to start the story, the opening of the story is the part I have most trouble with...when I write, I visualize the scenario in my head, fully animated, and replay it alot, and try to write what I see, and how I saw it..I'm also abit nervious jumping into something new(Well, I have written before, but nothing major or alot), and something I'm not good at, meaning I didn't do well in English. lol!  Funny thing is, I can picture everything in my head so well, and alter and change it to my desire.

I did write a story based on a fictional RPG idea, but only did I think 3 small chapters, which I'd have to beef up, but just did what I saw in my head...and I was in a groove, and I just started typing almost non-stop writing and writing out this story, mostly making some stuff up as I went along the way.  But it probally sucks compared to you guys. lol


----------



## Dsurion (Jul 3, 2010)

Dont be scared to try it because you dont know how to make it.
No one start knowing how to make something, they try, fail, learn and try again.
I'm still new at this, but i still try to do my best.

For this story, i actually dont have the script in text, i have it all in my head. (not the best thing to do i guess xD)


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, just have this bad habit of feeling I have to succeed at something I try, or has to be reasonably good, or I failed myself. Don't know why, I just hate facing failure..and I feel silly about it. Oh flaw I have, perfectionist.

As for stories in your head....for me, I have about 5 ongoing stories in my head, all at different stages(One game/graphic novel idea, that RPG like story and 2 sequels, and some series of stories of pirate antics, like a TV series)...they are dormant, but when I listen to music and/or create a new character or draw one of my existing characters, I start thinking up ideas for them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 3, 2010)

Scott McCloud's books about comics are an excellent resource for developing a grasp of effective storytelling in comic format. (_Understanding Comics_ was actually used as a textbook in my Sequential Arts course.)

In general, doing a comic is exactly as hard as you make it. Doing it _well_ is another matter, though honestly people tend to be pretty lenient with the quality of comics; there's something about the format that draws people in regardless.

(I'll tell you a secret; I _never_ script out whole storylines in advance. Ever. Sometimes I'll write out a conversation that I need to go a certain way, but other than that I just have a rough idea of where the storyline is going in my head, and work off of the last few strips to take it in roughly that direction. As a result I tend to get long meandering storylines, but I'm not entirely sure I dislike that.)


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, let me explain...I think of the series of events in my head, various points in the sage...I think about writing, but also how it would look on comic form, but I don't want to go comic form yet, because I would need help with that, and I really don't learn anything with books..and I bought alot of help books that never helped me, just further confused me...but I digress....I was to write the story, but have an opening, but no way to start it, and I also don't know how to do conversations correctly in stories, and I tend to get frustrated. I do try my best, but like I said, it's getting started is my major problem right now...I can see a version, but don't know how to put it into words. Know what I mean?


----------



## Mangasama (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, coming from the angle of writing 'em, it's not too difficult for me. I usually start with a general idea of what I want to cover and assemble little scraps of paper with dialog or situations on them. Then I get blank paper and storyboard rough panels foe the action so I can feel how the story will flow within the page count I have to observe. I finally write the story out in script form (showing angles, detail notes, range of each shot).

The BIG hassle is generally in locating an artist, unless it's on a series I'm working with the same artist on for all segments or issues. I have a ton of undrawn scripts on my hands. L


----------



## Taralack (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the big hurdle is coming up with a concept and story that inspires you enough that you'll want to stick it through to the end. For my comic, I've always wanted to do that sort of monster-based action, and after weeks of thinking about it I finally got enough material to keep going.


----------

